# did my fish dround ?



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

3 weeks back I added a new piece of drift wood to my cichlids tank and I got home an hour ago and found one of my zebras wedged I'm a small 5/8" by 3 1/4" swim through
He was a healthy fish and its not an aggressive tank in my opinion from what iv seen ofist African cichlids. I thought if it was sick or injured it would be most likely hiding or on the gravel , so I presume he was just stupid and fatter than he realized. 
It must have just happened because he was fully intact all fins and eyes , and didn't have the death glaze yet and his mouth was wide open.
In the end it was out of my control either way , I may cut thea hole out some .
Anyone ever had this happen ??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had bettas drown but never heard of a cichlid drowning. They dont need access to surface air so I would imagine it was most likely scared to death from being trapped.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

That would seem to make the most since , he was really stuck took me both hands to pry him out.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Holy crap ive never heard of a fish getting stuck in a hole and dying! wow! haha that is crazy.


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Many times I purchased the different types of fishes and put them in the tank...
But they died very early,, I am not able to find out the reason..
Is there any one who is having the same problem..
What should I do please help...


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

johmark. do a full test of your water


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

johnmark03 said:


> Many times I purchased the different types of fishes and put them in the tank...
> But they died very early,, I am not able to find out the reason..
> Is there any one who is having the same problem..
> What should I do please help...


 well if it was me I'd check every thing chemically and temp. How long has it been up and running what types of fish do you keep and what ate the fish your introducing there are a lot of variables , but I can say that although now and then a fish may stress a bit during travel from your LfS , I personally have mail ordered many fish and they actually travel good so it should not be stressing them, so I'd say you have a tank gremlin , once you figure out the issue that will change.
Do all your water test and let us know what you see .
The only time that did happen to me was when I rushed the cycle and that was just nubie mistakes .


----------

